# AED Training Powerpoint Needed!



## rescuecpt (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a powerpoint file that they use for AED training?  If you do, I need it by 4pm EST (yeah, not a lot of time, I know...).

The county is rolling out PCR training, and requesting each department tack an AED refresher on to the end of the county class - we found out last night that they don't provide a guide for that, it's up to each department to do their own training.  We want to do a quick slide show presentation followed by a hands-on.

I have the state skill sheets for AED for ALS and BLS, I figure I can make those into a slideshow, but it would be very easy to update someone's premade slideshow (if updates are needed to meet NYS standards).

Let me know if you have something, then I'll PM you my email address.

Thanks!
Erika


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm searching right now, but I found http://www.heartstartfr2.com/instructor_downloads.htm which has a good PowerPoint on the ZollAED+.  Unfortunately the Zoll AED+ is really different than most AEDs.

I'll see if I can find something else.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 21, 2006)

Another one:
http://www.hearttoheart.org/documents/AEDsSaveLives.ppt

Edit: And another:
http://www.alabamafirecollege.org/PowerPoints/EMT%20Module%204.ppt (lots of good info, will have to delete non-AED stuff)
http://www.hearttoheart.org/documents/AEDsSaveLives.ppt


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Matt.

I actually wrote one for myself, but it doesn't go into how to use the AED - I took the NY State AED skill sheet for BLS and detailed each step into a powerpoint with animations and pics, etc.  The agency this is for uses the Zoll M series AED/Manual Defib.

I just looked at the site you linked me to - I actually found some of those pics on the web and used them, lol.

Thanks for your help.  If I can figure out how to get it on the web, I will post a link to my powerpoint.


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 21, 2006)

Great job Matt!!


----------

